# Kiss , Marry , Avoid?



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

I say a celebrity then you say whether you would kiss , marry or avoid them then suggest the next celeb?

I will start
Selena Gomez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Kate Micucci.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Kira Kosarin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci is precious!










Avoid


Eva Green


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Saraya-Jade Bevis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aviod


Victoria Justice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Can we break the streak?

Asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss 

and dude you have odd tastes


Liz Gillies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Rinko Kikuchi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Ai Shinozaki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Ringo Sheena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Nao Nagasawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Melissa Benoist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Peyton List


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Beyonce


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Torrie Wilson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Avoid






























What is even going on.... I'm scared...



Avoid

Sally Hawkins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What is even going on.... I'm scared...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You post that and say avoid to Torrie Wilson?????

Avoid

Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I stand by that.

Avoid. 

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Katie McGrath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Audrey Tautou


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss



Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

Margot Robbie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a celeb because she's fictional


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fixed.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Margot Robbie


Kiss

Lily Collins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Lucy Pinder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Jessica Chastain


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Jennette McCrudy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Kiss
> 
> Jennette McCrudy


Avoid

Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Kairi Sane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> (Glares angerly)
> 
> Marry


Who's next?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Who's next?


Opps sorry

Jenna Coleman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Noomi Rapace


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Katy Perry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Dita Von Teese


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid. She looks like she might murder me in my sleep.

Anna Kendrick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Avoid. She looks like she might murder me in my sleep.
> 
> Anna Kendrick


Part of her appeal. 


Um... do you really want me to answer that, Anna?

Okay. Marry. Don't judge me.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead... again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Gemma Arterton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Jocelin Donahue


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Margot Robbie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Marry
> 
> Jocelin Donahue







Avoid

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Avoid

Jessica Burciaga


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry


Mickie James


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Kiss

Cristina Scabbia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Shirley Manson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Liz Gillies


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Marry

Karlee Perez


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Ariana Grande.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Emma Watson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Emily Sears


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Avoid
> 
> Emily Sears


Kiss

Carmella


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Natalie Sawyer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Leva Bates


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Hilary Duff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Hikaru Shida


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss
Anna Hutcheson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Avoid
> 
> Emily Sears


WHAT?!










Kiss.

Leanna Decker.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marry

Lita


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not into super privileged white girls

Kiss

Rose McIver


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Trish Stratus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread exposes the madness of our fellow posters...

I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU AVOIDING MARY ELIZABETH WINSTEAD, MR. JEPSAN!

Kiss.

Alexa Bliss


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Lauren Cohan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Sarah Paulson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Samantha Mumba.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd give her a peck.

Becky Lynch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss. 

Io Shirai


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Yuka Hirata


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kiss

Angela Merkel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Evangeline Lilly... but she's gone batty and thinks she really is The Wasp.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss

Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

skip.............


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Billie Kay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Ellen Page


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Rita Ora.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Debbie Harry circa 1979


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Yanet Garcia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Arianny Celeste


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Tessa Thompson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Emma Watson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Bianca Bel-Air


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Deepika Padukone


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Kiss.

Bonnie Wright


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Jenny Lewis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Melissa Satta


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Avoid
Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Avoid
> Sasha Banks


Avoid

Dakota Kai


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Avoid
> 
> Dakota Kai


Marry
Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss. 

Manami Toyota.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avoid

Joy Giovanni


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> *Avoid*
> 
> Joy Giovanni


:thelist

Avoid

Julia Voth


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiss

Shayna Baszler


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Avoid

Brie Larson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avoid

Avril Lavigne


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Eva Marie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Siouxsie Sioux circa 1986


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Aviod

Naomi Watts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Patchrapa Chaichua


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiss 

Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Alexa Bliss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marry. So I could do a whole lot more than Kiss. wens3

Torrie Wilson. :cudi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Tomi Lahren


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry



Kay Adams from Good Morning Football


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry


Amy Jackson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kiss

ScarJo


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:ha

Kiss

Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Jennifer Pazmino


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Britt McHenry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Liv Morgan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Scarlett Bourdeux


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Sydney Maler.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Fern Solo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss?

Mary Elizabeth Winstead...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Emilia Clarke


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Marry

Julie Ann Emery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Sierra Boggess


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Heather Marsh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Pei-Pei Cheng circa 1971


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Christian Serratos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

To continue the TWD trend

Lauren Cohan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.











Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.


Tara Strong


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Italia Ricci


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.


Kairi Sane.


Judgement will be passed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Avoid

Bianca Belair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss


Jodie Whittaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

I won't be watching her Doctor Who, but she'd definitely get a peck either way.

Maisie Williams.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Michelle Ryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

I remember her in EastEnders. :sodone

Jenna Coleman.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Kiss.
> 
> I remember her in EastEnders. :sodone
> 
> Jenna Coleman.


Shame she doesn't act as much anymore

Marry

Renee O Conner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Gillian Anderson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss, of course.

Michelle Keegan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Amber Heard


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss

Kyra Zagorski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Fairuza Balk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avoid

Linda Mcmahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Kanako Urai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Miss Spain 2018 Angela Ponce


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Marry.

Dana Brooke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid. She's pretty thick, but I don't find her facially attractive.

Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Noomi Rapace.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Avoid.

Jessica Nigri.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Lauren Garcia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Christina Von Eerie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Christina Hammer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Kerry Condon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Aya Hirano


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Mao Ichimichi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Mayuko Aoki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Ayuri Konno


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Nikki Cross.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Rosemary.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Sasha Banks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Avoid

Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Mayu Iwatani


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Kiss- Mandy Rose (Truly Gods Greatest Creation)
Marry- Bayley (She would make a great wifey)
Avoid- Paige (God knows where she's been)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Avoid
> 
> Mayu Iwatani


Kiss

Marie Iitoyo


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Kiss-Mandy


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Marry-Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Allison Harvard


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Avoid-Alexa and Paige


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Plus Threesome with Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kiss
> 
> Allison Harvard


Avoid

Mikiho Niwa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Avoid like the plague

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiss

Hannah Murray


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Danai Gurira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Romee Strijd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Jessica Nigri.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Marry

Ashanti


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Demi Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Leslie Caron circa 1955


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Miranda Cosgrove.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Avoid

Mary Pickford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Zita Johann circa 1932


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Marry

Jeanette MacDonald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry. What a voice.

Myrna Loy


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Avoid 

Laura Vandervoort


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Yuko Takeuchi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Deepika Padukone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Bella Thorne


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Jodi Lyn O'Keefe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Kate Micucci...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Sarah Rafferty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHE IS A NATIONAL TREASURE, DAMMIT!!










Kiss.

Kanako Urai.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Kiss. 

Melissa Rauch

PS - what is wrong with some of you people.. Avoiding the likes of Torrie and Beyonce? If they really offered you all wouldn't be avoiding


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

herbski said:


> Kiss.
> 
> Melissa Rauch
> 
> PS - what is wrong with some of you people.. Avoiding the likes of Torrie and Beyonce? If they really offered you all wouldn't be avoiding


Kiss.

And yeah, some people have questionable taste in Women. :beckylol

Sara Jean Underwood.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid. 

Anna Kendrick...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MARRY MARRY MARRY MARRY MARRY










Blake Lively.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> MARRY MARRY MARRY MARRY MARRY


You narcissist...


Kiss.

Mia Yim


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Marry

Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Avoid

Rita Ora


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiss

Eliza Dushku


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry.

Lucy Pinder?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Jem Wolfie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kiss.

Kelly Brook?







*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marriage material right there.

Yanet Garcia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Kate Upton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Natalie Portman


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry.

Gal Gadot?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Erin Richards


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Kat Dennings.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Kiss

Taylor Swift


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Shizuka Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Kumi Mizuno circa 1966


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Rachel Riley.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Kumi!

Kiss.

Sally Hawkins, who is just precious...









































































...she's getting avoided, isn't she?


*sigh*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Lily Aldridge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Zazie Beetz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Mahira Khan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Jessica Chastain


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Kat Dennings


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Maria Kanellis


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Marry

Nienna Jade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Lauren Cohan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Sarah Paulson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

AJ Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid


Sally Hawkins... AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Avoid

Jessica Alba


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Leanna Decker.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Marry

Tahiry Jose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Avoid



:sadbecky


Avoid


Mayu Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Alicia Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Kiss
> 
> Alicia Fox


Kiss

Lacey Von Erich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Velvet Sky.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Zelina Vega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Meiko Kaji circa 1973


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry. Dat Ass



Ana Cheri


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Marry

Sierra Skye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry


Blake Lively


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Barbara Crampton circa 1986


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Nina Dobrev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Daffney


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Serena Deeb


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Daniella Monet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Tina O'Brien. One of my old Soap crushes. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Rin Takanashi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Velvet Sky


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Marry - Beautiful and an animal lover too

Santana Garrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Diana Penty


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Velvet Sky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Marry

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Galinka Mirgaeva


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Meryem Uzerli


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Juliette Binoche


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Alison Sweeney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Alison Lohman


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Marry.

Susanna Reid.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Angela Kang


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Megyn Kelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Robin Meade


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Tomi Lahren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Cameron Diaz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Ariel Winter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Alanna Masterson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Michelle Keegan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Miyuki Sawashiro


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Lucy Verasamy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Amy Smart


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kiss - Emily Maitlis


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid.

Rachel Riley.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Barbara Palvin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

McKenzie Mitchell


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Kiss

Karlee Perez


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Shakira


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss

Kylie Minogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello yes I don't know what the rest of you are doing but I would kiss myself and marry myself and then avoid all you geeks if thats okay thank you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kiss.
> 
> Helena Bonham Carter


 Avoid. Hilary Duff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Siouxsie Sioux circa 1985


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Avoid.

Rita Ora?







*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss

Lady Gaga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry. 

Hikaru Shida


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Haruka Tateishi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Akiko Shikata


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Eri Kitamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry










Betty Brosmer circa 1959


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Marry

Cyd Charisse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MARRY. 

I used to have a huge crush on her.










Barbara Steele circa 1960


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Beyonce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Taylor Hill


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Alicia Atout


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Dakota Kai.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Kairi Sane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss 

Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MARRY.







Sally Hawkins...


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Liv Morgan.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss


Amanda Taylor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Halle Berry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Marry

J-LO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid
Sophie Mudd


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiss

Crystal Reed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss
Helga Lovekaty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Tara Strong


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WHAT?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????




PhantomoftheRing said:


> Avoid
> 
> Tara Strong


Marry

Christina Vee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Grey DeLisle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Andrew Garfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kiss
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura


Avoid

Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Zelina Vega


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Yovanna Ventura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Barbara Palvin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

amanda elise lee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Amy Jackson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry. She was about the only good thing about the last season of Supergirl

Kira Kosarin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Rebecca Hall


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Rachel Bloom


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Liz Gillies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Taylor Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Suzi Quatro circa 1973


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Dakota Kai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Asuka again, chumps!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Billie Kay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Sally Hawkins again, chumps!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

January Jones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Camila Cabello


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Kairi Sane again, chumps!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Rosamund Pike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Audrey Tautou again, chumps... and chumpettes. #feminism #chumpette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Avoid

Rita Ora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Sophia Loren circa 1960


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Marry.


Brigitte Bardot circa 1960.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Robin Tunney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Lauren Cohan.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Kiss.


Lauren Holly 25 years ago,


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Trish Stratus


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Marry

Michelle Obama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry.

Nikki Bella?







*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry



Chloe Saxon

https://www.instagram.com/chloesaxon/


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Carmella DeCesare?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Marry.

Becky Lynch?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Margot Robbie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry


Anna Kooiman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Jessica Chastain.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Alanna Masterson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Ronda Rousey?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss


Paige - The sexy Smackdown GM


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kiss.

Arianna Grande?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Diane Kruger


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kiss

Hitomi Tanaka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Katy Perry


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Avoid - her music makes my ears bleed.


Victoria Puentes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Galinka Mirgaeva


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry


Charly Caruso


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Marry! She seems like such an awesome person tbh.

Cheryl Cole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Marry

Alissa White-Gluz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Tylene Buck


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Ryan Shamrock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Brie Bella


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid. Im afraid of her botching


Katie McGrath


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Kiss


Michael Strahan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Allegra Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Abigail Ratchford


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Celeste Bonin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Marry.

Zelina Vega.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Kate Micucci


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Alia Bhatt


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Kiss

Riki Lindhome

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Laura Tobin (weather girl).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've "married" Riki.

Kiss

Evangeline Lilly... but she's crazy and she thinks she's the actual Wasp.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Avoid

Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Micheline Pitt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Donna Purrazzo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Bianca Bel-air


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avoid

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Penelope Ford


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Marry 

Anna Norjstrom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Nystrom. :lol

Definitely Kiss. :banderas

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MARRY :asuka






Mary Elizabeth Winstead...


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty sure Winstead has been mentioned quite a few times in this thread. :lol

But yeah, I'd avoid.

Candice LeRae?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And she will continue to be mentioned!

:thelist

Avoid

Pauley Perrette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Avoid

Gal Gadot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Tilda Swinton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Avoid

Ashanti


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Camila Cabello


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Clea










DuVall


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid


Salma hayek


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry 

Joy Giovanni


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kiss

Amy weber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Io Shirai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Leyla Milani


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kiss 

Tianna Gregory


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry


Lena Yada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Ruby Riott


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Sonya Deville


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss 

Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Colleen Wolfe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Stacy keibler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Carmella Decesare


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Joy Giovanni?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Marry

Toni Storm


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Marry. Toni looks like she'd be good craic to be around.

Kay Lee Ray?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid 

Sophie Turner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Salma Hayek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry

Claire Foy :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiss.

Sunny? (back in the day Sunny, not trainwreck Sunny).



Hephaesteus said:


> Avoid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back in the day, I'd definitely kiss. 

It baffles me now though that I used to find her hot, she's really fallen from grace.

Trish Stratus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Candice Michelle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Kairi Sane :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Alicia Fox



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Avoid


:austin3

No idea what she is like now but back in 2006 she was the hottest woman in wrestling imo.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Cathy Kelley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Bella Hadid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Marry

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Selena Gomez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Fiona Dourif :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Avoid.

Hilary Duff?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Charissa Thompson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Mayuko Aoki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Ewa Sonnet


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Martha stewart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid

Aubrey Plaza


AND I AM JUDGING.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Avoid

Megan Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Asuka


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

avoid

Asa Akira


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Lana Del Ray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Simone Simons


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Emilia Clark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss

Cynthia Frelund


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid


Kirsten dunst


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Amy Jackson


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry 

Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry

Danai Gurira


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid



Connie chung


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Savanna Rehm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Jenna Coleman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

kiss 

Brie Larson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss 

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Selena Gomez


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Avoid 

Tess holliday


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Had to google her. Oh god, avoid lol.

Zendaya


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss
Leanna Bartlett


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Marry

Ruby Riott


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Genesis Lopez


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

kiss

Christina Applegate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

The girl in my avatar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Madison Beer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Laci Kay Somers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Trish Stratus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Brooke Baldwin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss 

Katy Perry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Beyonce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Sally Hawkins.

Already sad. :sadbecky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

avoid

Betty White


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid

Talia Madison aka Velvet Sky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kiss.

Kelly Brook?*


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Kiss

Zelina Vega


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry 

Eva Marie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kiss

Emily Sears


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Cassidy Hubbarth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Alicia Fox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Lauren Simonetti


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Same :lol 

Kiss 

Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Françoise Hardy circa 1969


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Mathilda May circa 1985


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Claire Foy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Rachel McAdams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss

Anna Kendrick... but she's a werewolf.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As a werewolf, Avoid

Lindsey Pelas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Melanie Iglesias


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Liv Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Scarlett Johansson... but she's a vampire.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

You say "vampire" like it's a bad thing...

Marry.

Jamie Luner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

avoid


Leslie Jones. I dare someone to surprise me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid like she was a leper

Helga Lovekaty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoid.

Blake Lively... but she's a hopping vampire.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Marry.

Freema Agyeman (GOAT Doctor Who companion)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Jenna Coleman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Jenna Coleman... But she's a mummy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Marry. Mummy or otherwise.

Billie Piper


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Billie lourd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry. She made Scream Queens.

Katy Perry... But she was in a horrible lab accident and is now a lobster woman.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Avoid even if she wasn't a lobster woman.

Taylor Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss? Are reading this, D? Is that acceptable?

Winona Ryder circa 1996... But she was the victim of a horrible accident at the guillotine factory and is now a zombie... Her head is tucked underneath her arm.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ryder? Marry.

One of those devil whores in Dante's Inferno Room


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kiss

Halle berry but she gained 200 pounds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Lauren Cohan... But she was in a horrible accident that disfigured half of her face and she terrorizes an opera house as a mask-wearing creep.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You dont have to sell her. Marry


Zombie Charlotte rae but she dropped her weight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Becky Lynch, but she's a ghost... and her favorite movie is Batman v Superman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kiss

Jill Valentine...after she has been dismembered by Nemesis

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry... I have tape and Krazy Glue.

Taylor Swift... But she's a hideous fly monster and thinks Deadpool is a hoot.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Avoid like the plague 

Kristanna Loken


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kiss

Charlotte Flair


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kiss & then some [emoji23] 

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry 

Trish Stratus


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Marry 

Sofia Vergara


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Alison Brie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marry.

Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Clea but her head is attached to Arnold Schwarzenegger body and has acid on half her face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still marry.

Alexa Bliss... But she was bitten by a radioactive circus clown and turns into a clown at night.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Marry, then bang her silly 

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kiss

The 50 Foot Woman from Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Kiss
> 
> The 50 Foot Woman from Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


MARRY :mark

Charlotte Flair... But she's half octopus after a science experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'd avoid her regular so avoid

Asuka but she got lipo, a titty job, died her hair blonde, and put in blue contacts and always dressed in pink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If she still acts like Asuka, marry.

Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid


Rachel Anne McDonough


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss 

Melania Trump


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Avoid

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kiss

Taylor Swift


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiss

Amelia Rose Blaire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiss.

Amber Heard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kiss

Kristen Stewart


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Alison Lohman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Dylan Dreyer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Avoid.

Sara Jean Underwood?







*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Ruby Rose?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss.

Alexa Bliss.

Go nuts, Blissfits.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Kira Kosarin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss

Katy Perry?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiss. 

PhantomoftheRing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Would kiss Aubrey Plaza

Ainsley Earhardt


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Marry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Avoid

Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss.

Mandy Rose


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mary 

Charlotte Flair


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Kiss

Dakota Kai


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid. She looks like she smells of vinegar.

Rhea Ripley.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kiss 

Torrie Wilson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid. 

Elvira


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Avoid

Ember Moon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid 

Layla Ali


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid

Beyonce


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Avoid. I've heard she is a witch.

Jonathan Davis


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Avoid

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid 

Lumidee


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Alanis Morissette


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid

Mandy Rose


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kiss

Salma Hayek


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid. Although she still doesn't look too bad for 52. She used to be hot as hell though.

Liv Tyler.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kiss

Blake Lively


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid

Sarah Michelle Gellar circa 1997


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiss


Carley Shimkus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Heidi Klum


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Hayley Atwell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kiss

Emma Stone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss.

Margot Robbie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marry. :banderas










Hailee Steinfeld.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid

Fourth Wall's hot neighbour.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Kate Upton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry

Ai Shinozaki


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid

Tara Reid before the drugs.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid.

Jojo Babie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> *Avoid*
> .


......Ok then

Avoid

Ariana Grande


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kiss 

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avoid.

Brooke Shields


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid 

Jackie Gayda


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid these days. Although I would have been all over her in the Mean Girls era.










Edit: Still avoid.

Alison Brie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss


Trish Stratus, now


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kiss.

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid

Lita


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Jenna Coleman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

avoid

Rose Byrne


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Minka Kelly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid 

Jenny from the block


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

avoid

Sam Fox


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid. Unless you meant back in the day


Lucy Lawless


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid


Elizabeth Prann


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Torrie Wilson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid.

Katarina Leigh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss


Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Can we just add sex to the choices now..

Umm kiss.

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry the Hell Out OF!!

Mandy Leon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss


Mandy Rose


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Marry definitely.

Maryse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Marry

Holly Sonders


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Danica Patrick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Kate Voegele


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kiss

Melissa Benoist


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

avoid 

Ruby Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry

Amber Heard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Katie McGrath


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid 

Kristen Stewart


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Eliza Dushku


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kiss

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avoid like the plague. 

Sophie Turner


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid

Natalie Alyn Lind


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

avoid

Rihanna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid


Jessica Nigri


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marry 

Kira Kosarin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

She look too much like Jailbait, avoid.

Olivia Holt


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kiss.


Old-school Lisa Bonet....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Terri Runnels circa 2000


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Marie Antoinette


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Avoid

One of the Nina Sky girls.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Kimberly Page circa 2000


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoid

Mary Jane Watson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Marry.


Riki Lindhome?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I won't be participating in this game now... but yay for Riki!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Gal Gadot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kiss

Lauren London


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Marry

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Carley Shimkus


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Avoid

Slash (the lead guitarist from Guns and Roses)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avoid

Kaylyn Slevin


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Isn't the game supposed to be Fuck, Marry, Kill? This is a version for kids 🚸?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiss

Joe Pesci


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avoid

Riddle


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

marry

Macaulay Culkin


----------

